# Visiting to Perth for Visa activation



## tupac74 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greetings,

My family and I planning to visit Perth on 26th Jan to 29th Jan, the purpose is to activate our visa for the landing period, i know it's kind of expensive to stay in the town area, could anyone recommend suburb apartments or itinerary, would love to experience the suburb lifestyle. Does Perth airport have rapid trains to suburb? I'm coming from Singapore. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

High tupac and I hope you'll enjoy the more open spaces of Perth and surrounding suburbs.
You will experience a great difference from Singapore and no train at all from the airport into the city and just a bus.
Perth is a few kilometres up the Swan River from the coast where most other accommodation options will be, again the train services a bit limited and I'm not too familiar with with it but there is one to near some of the northern beaches, Cottesloe one and alternately you can head over towards Fremantle at the mouth of the Swan River by train and I think also a river ferry, one that also goes out to Rottnest Island.

If you're looking for cheaper accommodation, you may want to consider some youth/backpacker hostels as they have twin.double/family rooms.
Have a look at YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia and BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia

Google yourself up a site for Perth and a Map and you'll learm a lot more.
Nowhere as busy as Singapore as Perth has a relatively small population and is much isolated from rest of Australia whereas Singapore is the asian hub for much of Asia, a population in region many times more than Perth and many more visitors to Singapore.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep no trains at the airport. perth attractions are scattered and you would need to transport from one point to another. the same with suburbs they are scattered in different angles of perth. see the Zoo, swan river, the festivals: upcoming this february, october, nov and dec. other attractions are compacted in the central.


----------

